# Bestehendes Netzwerk mit Wlan erweitern



## hoizwurm (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich schlage mich schon längere Zeit mit einer Frage herum. Google ist zwar sonst immer 
mein Freund, aber in diesem Fall stehe ich ziemlich auf der Leitung bzw. bin ich 
unschlüssig. Es geht um folgendes:

Ich habe bei uns im Büro ein bestehendes Netzwerk ganz normal mit Hub und Kabel 
verlegt usw. (100mb). Nun habe ich mir Privat ein gebrauchtes Notebook zugelegt und es 
wäre für mich eine feine Sache, wenn ich jetzt in meiner Wohnung auch aufs Netzwerk 
zugreifen könnte. Abstand sind ca. 12m Luftlinie über den Hof und 2 Wände. 

Nun meine Frage: Ist es möglich so ein WLAN-Teil einfach am Hub dazu zu hängen, und 
das bestehende Netzwerk unverändert zu lassen oder habe ich mir das zu einfach 
vorgestellt. Ja und wenn es möglich ist, was wäre den da zum empfehlen, wenn man auch 
die Kosten nicht ganz außer Acht lässt?

Fragen über Fragen.

Danke im voraus

Hoizwurm


----------



## turboprinz (6. Oktober 2004)

HiHo,

im Prinzip benötigst du nur einen W-LAN Accesspoint. So was gibt es in diversen Ausführungen, soweit ich weis auch das man ihn einfach an einen Hub/ Switch anstecken kann. Um aber auf der Sicheren Seite zu sein würde ich empfehlen einen Accesspoint mit integriertem Switch nehmen. Eine Frage steht dann allerdings noch offen: "Was für ein Standart hat dein W-LAN im Laptop? (802.11-a/b/g)"und "Wie sicher sollte es denn sein, wenn du sehr Wichtige Daten(bei einer Firma gehe ich davon mal aus!) besitzt würde ich zur Zeit noch die Finger von W-LAN lassen! Es ist so, selbst die beste 128Bit WEP Verschlüsselung kann jeder moderne 13Jährige innerhalb einer halben Stunde hacken!"

hoffe konnte helfen der TURBOprinz


----------



## hoizwurm (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Turboprinz!

Vielen Dank für die flotte Antwort! Wegen dem Standard ist es nicht so Krass, da mein 
Laptop den nicht standardmässig integriert hat, ich werde mir eine Karte zulegen. Und wegen der Daten mache ich mir weniger Sorgen. Da ich fast mitten in der "Wüste" wohne
 und so kritisch die Daten auch nicht sind.

Was mich noch interessieren würde, wäre wegen der Reichweite. Gibt es da irgendwo 
Richtwerte oder sowas in die Richtung nach denen man sich richten kann?

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## turboprinz (7. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen,

du solltest beim Kauf unbedingt darauf achten das die Karte den Standard 802.11 g besitzt dann hast du glaube ich weniger Probleme. Hier die Erklärung: LINK

Sonnst noch Fragen dann entweder hier oder meist schneller


----------



## alois (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde auch zu hochwertigen Komponenten wie Netgear o.ä. raten, wir haben 2 Zimmer weiter einen AP stehen und der schafft es auf vielleicht 5 Metern nicht mal am Fernseher vorbei


----------



## hoizwurm (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Alois und Turboprinz!

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, vor allem der letzte Link von Turboprinz hat mich einiges weitergebracht.
Ich bin jetzt bereits auf der Suche nach einem passenden Gerät.

Nochmal vielen Dank

                 Hoizwurm


----------



## turboprinz (7. Oktober 2004)

Bitteschön, sag doch bescheid wenn du was passendes gefunden hast würde mich mal interessieren.
Danke der TURBOprinz


----------



## hoizwurm (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Beisammen!

Hier der gewünschte kurze Bericht was ich jetzt gemacht habe:

Also 1x Netgear wg602 v2 und eine Netgear-Karte für den Laptop gekauft, angesteckt, 
installiert und hat auf Anhieb funktioniert. Also wirklich sowas von einfach das war schon 
fast unheimlich.

Aber: Ich komme damit beim Büro raus, über den Hof rüber und bei mir ins Vorhaus rein und dann ist Schluß. Da muß ich noch ein wenig tüfteln mit dem Standort des AP.

Aber ansonsten hat es super einfach funktioniert.

mfg aus Oberösterreich

           Hoizwurm


----------



## Radhad (19. Oktober 2004)

Große Probleme bereitet Stahlbeton, weil die Elektromagnetischen Wellen dadurch sehr stark gedämpft werden. Da muss man Glück haben, experimentieren, oder man ist gescheitert... 


MfG Radhad


----------



## alois (19. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal dass du mit der Antenne etwas rumexperimentierst, vielleicht kannst du das was erreichen.


----------

